

Hacker erases entire season's worth of "Zodiac Island" - thankuz
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/article/tv-news.en.reuters.com/tv-news.en.reuters.com-20110331-us_zodiac

======
phlux
He was not a "Hacker" he was a disgruntled ex admin with a freaking login!

That requires information, not skill.

~~~
thankuz
Yup. Title courtesy Yahoo via way of Reuters

